

Boundless Informant NSA data-mining tool – four key slides - thedarkinside
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/interactive/2013/jun/08/nsa-boundless-informant-data-mining-slides

======
cpleppert
Stack is: Java/Hadoop/Tomcat/cloudbase using
Machineshop([http://machineshop.io](http://machineshop.io) ?) data input is
protobuf/queries are translated to a map/reduce job by cloudbase Client uses
Ext GWT (Java Component UI Library for Google Web Toolkit |) cloud based, not
sure which cloud. Docs aren't clear if machineshop hosts the actual data..wow

